

PSD is not a good format. PSD is not even a bad format. - beerglass
https://code.google.com/p/xee/source/browse/XeePhotoshopLoader.m?r=f16763d221dfca6253983824b470adf553a19e06#108

======
droob
Awesome that he understood the detailed history and requirements of the whole
format after spending a few weeks with it, huh?

~~~
masklinn
Awesome that you could read his mind after reading a 4-paragraph rant, huh?

------
mkesper
It's by design, I guess. No software should be able to properly im-/export
that format. A little bit like Microsoft formats.

~~~
timje1
A case where security by obscurity ensures the future of the product, for now.

I guess this is similar to Facebook / g+ / etc refusing to have easily
imported / exported data - if you can export your data to a useful format, you
can move it to a rival product.

~~~
Scarblac
Facebook isn't about data, it's about friends. Most people move to a rival
product once many of their friends have done so.

~~~
timje1
Facebook doesn't have, and won't ever add, an 'export my photo albums,
messages and friends list as a series of easily parsable xml files' button,
because that would be building redundancy into the product. One of the ways
that it locks you in is to to secure all this data, all this work that you've
done. The fact that your friends all use it is obviously another significant
factor.

Similarly, I CBA to switch from Spotify, because I've got all of my playlists
saved in it. If I moved to google play or one of the other up and coming music
services, I'd have to rebuild these manually. There are some scraping tools to
get this data out but they tend to be _painful_ \- "Just right click on each
song and click 'copy HTML link'" etc ...

~~~
spartas
Actually Facebook has, and has had for the past few years, a "Download your
data" option within the "Account Settings" page. That system collects your
posts, messages, friend list, events, photos, and albums into one zip file.
The structure isn't terrible (HTML), but it changed fairly often.

------
dtf
Some previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4746787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4746787)

